# I need help--is this common? Not bonding with my puppy..



## Fructose

Hi everyone, I'm basically a first time dog owner and I've had the puppy for just over a month now--he's about 5 months old. I got him enrolled in puppy classes the first week that I got him and he's finishing that up this Saturday. 

He has some really normal behavioural problems for his age: biting, barking, jumping, etc and we are working on it. He learns really quickly and he is crate trained and house-broken. I currently work from home so I am able to take him out a lot (he gets maybe 6 or so walks a day ranging from 20mins-hour each (and that's sometimes including play-time with other dogs). 

I crate him to get work done..about 3-4 hours at a time usually followed by a walk, some play time, hanging out in the grass so he doesn't get shack-wacky in there. He doesn't whine or or anything unless he knows it's almost a meal time. 

I was always a dog-lover and every-time I saw a dog I got excited, every-time I could interact with one I would. I got to the point that I was researching every rescue, shelter, pound within a few city radius to find a dog that my partner and I could agree on. 

What I am trying to say here is that I am doing absolutely everything I can to follow the proper procedure, I try to think in his best interest always and this wasn't a split second decision.. I waited about 4 years to get a dog to make sure I was in a good position to take care of it. 

And now that I have one after all that obsessing and hoping and excitation I am not bonding with him at all. It's not his behavioural problems (although they don't help) but I don't even get that pleasant feeling when he does something cute, I don't get that nice feeling when I pet him. Mainly I am feeling nothing towards him at all--unless he is acting up which aren't good emotions. 

I don't want it to be like this, I don't want to give up on him and potentially put his hyper ass in a worse situation than what he has now. I want to get to the point that we can be buds, but all I'm doing is dreading the thought that this is the next 12+ years of my life--caring for something I don't even like. 

I really need some support here, I feel like such a bad person for disliking a bloody puppy--is it common to have trouble bonding with a dog at first?

*UPDATE FOR YOU GOOGLERS WHO HAVE BEEN WONDERING HOW THIS WORKED OUT:*

Hey person who is googling, "I hate my puppy". You are not alone and you are totally right that puppies are rip-offs. For all the money that you spend on them in their first year, they don't return enough love or cuteness for your investment. What a bunch of jerks. 
I really, really disliked my puppy and I was trying really hard to be his friend. 

Fast forward a year and this is how it turned out: I never ended up liking my puppy...BUT I LOVE the dog that he became. That sweet dog bond you want comes from putting up with each other's shit for a year until you've moulded one another into something that works together. Focus on training (get that crate training down) and just grit your teeth through all the horrible stuff your puppy is doing. That little dummy is going to need all the patience you have because honestly if this thing were in the wild it would have died off instantly. That patience will pay off if you stick to the training and you'll have a really great friend eventually. It won't feel like there is progress for a while but that is just because it's an animal and not a computer that you can program. And you aren't a computer either, you can't just tell yourself to start loving something--but you can give it time and you'll both get Stockholm syndrome and it will all work out! Kidding, but only kinda--you will get to love them.

If you have been feeling the "is this really the next 12 years of my life?" sinking feeling you'll probably feel it for a while, but it DOES go away. Don't feel guilty for not loving your pup straight away--even parents go through it with their own babies and adoptive parents are primed for "not loving their baby" when they adopt. It's super common and you aren't a bad person. Well, you might be, but not because of this. 

Anyways, happy story time! My dog is cool, we play fetch everyday, he snuggles up to me when I'm upset, he barks at construction workers when they whistle at me and he also barks at squirrels (in his defence, I think they've been taunting him) Also I don't have fantasies about him finding a new home anymore. 

It's really hard to bring a dog into your life and most people won't really get what you are going through. Don't let them make you feel like a bad person and keep reminding yourself that others have gone through the same thing and it can and likely will get a lot better. The bonding will come--even if it takes a while and it's an uphill battle. Good luck --you aren't alone!


----------



## Crantastic

Yes.  A lot of us here don't like puppies a whole lot. Honestly, they're a pain in the ass. It gets better, it really does. As the pup matures and becomes better behaved -- as he actually wants to work with you and please you and you can see him learning -- it's easier to bond.


----------



## Fructose

Thank you. Your reply actually means a great deal to me--to hear someone say that it's normal--you just have no idea how comforting it is. I always knew I was an adult-dog kind of person, but wanted to be able to train a dog without any abuse issues from years with previous/shitty owners and I got in over my head because I was so used to being around senior dogs. It doesn't help that he is a large breed dog and reeeeally strong and hard to handle when he acts up ha.


----------



## zhaor

Just like with anything, it can take time to really bond with a dog.

I do want to say that there's a difference between liking what you see in other people's dogs and what actually taking care of a dog feel like. This isn't a criticism of you or anything but it's always something that comes to my mind when first time dog owners say things like "I love dogs" or "I love puppies". Like you said, the behavioral problems don't help with bonding even though you actually understand they're normal. Some people get a puppy and actually expect them to be perfect little angels. Taking care of a dog is a different experience than just playing with a dog. It's the same way with people and babies, or any other pet.

But anyways back on topic. Just stick with it and give it more time. A month is pretty short. I think it's pretty unlikely that you won't get bonded at all with the dog eventually. It's more a matter of how tightly bonded you will become and that's not something anyone else can tell you.

Don't feel bad about being frustrated with a puppy. Just don't take it out on the puppy. Like you said, he's just doing what puppies do but puppies can be ***holes.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Yes its perfectly normal.  Just stick with it, it will get better I promise! 

For example I didn't really have any emotions to Jasper when I first got him. Besides being annoyed at him (I was not ready for a 6th dog!). Now he is my little man, I cannot be without that dog for a day with out feeling anxious. haha He goes everywhere with me (including sometimes work since I work at a vet clinic). He is truly my heart dog.  But it didn't start out like that, I didn't really want anything to do with him in the beginning.


----------



## Fructose

zhaor said:


> Just like with anything, it can take time to really bond with a dog.
> 
> I do want to say that there's a difference between liking what you see in other people's dogs and what actually taking care of a dog feel like. This isn't a criticism of you or anything but it's always something that comes to my mind when first time dog owners say things like "I love dogs" or "I love puppies". Like you said, the behavioral problems don't help with bonding even though you actually understand they're normal. Some people get a puppy and actually expect them to be perfect little angels. Taking care of a dog is a different experience than just playing with a dog. It's the same way with people and babies, or any other pet.
> 
> But anyways back on topic. Just stick with it and give it more time. A month is pretty short. I think it's pretty unlikely that you won't get bonded at all with the dog eventually. It's more a matter of how tightly bonded you will become and that's not something anyone else can tell you.
> 
> Don't feel bad about being frustrated with a puppy. Just don't take it out on the puppy. Like you said, he's just doing what puppies do but puppies can be ***holes.


It's annoying but that probably is partially my problem, I probably went into this with an unrealistic ideal or was so busy trying to convince myself it was a good decision (because I made sure to read all the negatives) that I probably saw the experience as more positive than anything. Naive? Yes..but maybe I am just a typical first time owner lol  Though, I can adapt knowing that I'm not abnormal. 

He's also rather on the hyper side--he's the only puppy in his obedience class that can't sit still for 2 seconds unless he's working/performing a trick. But that may be because he's older than them. Most of em are tiny sleepy cuddly things still and he's in his dropping his puppy coat and teeth kind of stage. 

Anyways, I'll keep reminding myself that a month isn't a long time and that he's improved so much from where he was when I first got him. It can only get better if I'm doing this right


----------



## Crantastic

I've always been an adult dog fan, too. I got Crystal when she was a year old, and she'd been trained for the show ring, so she was great on a leash and great in a crate, and she was housebroken and had good manners in general. It was perfect. 

I got Casper when he was nine weeks old, and I wouldn't say he was a particularly difficult puppy -- he had good bite inhibition from the start and I got him housebroken quickly -- but I find housebreaking and crate training and teaching to walk on a leash and supervising 24/7 tiring and annoying. I liked the little guy; I thought he was cute and I didn't want to give him back, but I didn't really start to bond with and love him until that stuff was over and we were settling into a routine. It helped to teach him some commands and tricks... I started with look at me and sit, moved on to down and stay and come, and then did some fun ones like touch (with a paw) and "fist bump" (he bumps my fist with his nose). It helps to see the little guy learning and to know that you're becoming a team.


----------



## Fructose

Crantastic said:


> I've always been an adult dog fan, too. I got Crystal when she was a year old, and she'd been trained for the show ring, so she was great on a leash and great in a crate, and she was housebroken and had good manners in general. It was perfect.
> 
> I got Casper when he was nine weeks old, and I wouldn't say he was a particularly difficult puppy -- he had good bite inhibition from the start and I got him housebroken quickly -- but I find housebreaking and crate training and teaching to walk on a leash and supervising 24/7 tiring and annoying. I liked the little guy; I thought he was cute and I didn't want to give him back, but I didn't really start to bond with and love him until that stuff was over and we were settling into a routine. It helped to teach him some commands and tricks... I started with look at me and sit, moved on to down and stay and come, and then did some fun ones like touch (with a paw) and "fist bump" (he bumps my fist with his nose). It helps to see the little guy learning and to know that you're becoming a team.


I definitely love to train with him and he gets into it when he can concentrate. We've learned sit,stay,wait,watch me,take it, leave it, down, play dead (mostly), come, and he's working on mastering the loose-leash. You are right though--it's the 24/7 thing that is killing me at the moment I think. I really wish I could just let him chill around the house or play at his own devices, but that's impossible until I can trust him off the leash. So then I'm really preoccupied with his pee schedule and how long he's been in his crate, etc, etc. Lately he's been chasing his tail and I'm afraid that it's my fault for like.. not pay attention to him..or something? So I'm stressed because I don't really have much more free time to give him since he takes it all up and some of my time when I'm supposed to be working as well.


----------



## Fructose

Here's a pic of him while I'm at it. He's gone up 6 pound since this photo though--he's growing fast.


----------



## Cailin

I'd say it's normal. Sometimes it can be love at first sight, sometimes it takes a while. I can imagine that since you've never had a dog to begin with, you may have idealized the idea of dog ownership. What you're feeling right now is fine.

Edit: He's so cute! ^^


----------



## zhaor

Fructose said:


> Naive? Yes..but maybe I am just a typical first time owner lol


I think it's pretty much just human nature. It's hard to have the right expectation, especially when you really wanted something for a long time.

When I first got my dog, it suppose to have been "my brother's dog" and my parent's dog instead of mine which is why I think I was able to sort of temper my excitement a bit. I was suppose to just help take care of the dog since I was on summer break from college and my brother was like 10. Being a more elderly dog, I lucked out in that he actually had no real behavioral issues at all. Even then, it took me probably 2-3months before I even started growing attached to him and he became my dog. Now I love this dog. I'm not the type of person to use the term "heart dog" but it's hard for me to imagine I could ever love another dog more than I love this dog.

My friend got a Husky puppy right after he graduated. He had chosen to take a 4 month break before starting work just so he could take care of the puppy literally 24/7. He was informed of what to expect many many times. I would actually say the pup he got was rather exceptionally well behaved for a husky puppy. Even with all that, he still felt overwhelmed from time to time.

So yeah, it's normal.


----------



## Jaria

I'm glad Fructose posted this. I actually started to feel that way today. It's been a week with our shih-poo puppy (9wks old) and while I knew it was going to be a ton of work (having had a puppy as an older teenager), I guess I had forgotten how intense (so, I think that is a good sign - eventually, you forget these times and get completely bonded). Right now, it feels like a full-time job 24/7. I miss him when I am gone for 2-3 hours a day but I am panicked most of my day worrying about doing the wrong thing with him. There are so many training techniques / videos, etc. I think I need to take a break from all that as well and just keep the household sane until we can get into our puppy class that starts in 13 days (but who's counting). I think I need to stick with the basics. He likes his crate, he can sit and he can pee on pads (he can't potty outside until he completes his boosters ... which is another bummer since we are very outdoorsy. He doesn't last long in the sling we got). 

Thanks for the post - I needed some normalization on this very topic


----------



## aiw

The way I like to put it is, did you know you wanted to be with your SO forever a month in? Almost everyone in the world will answer no. It takes time to really fall in love with a dog or with a person. It doesn't help that the first few months with a dog are by far the most labour intensive so when you're least invested emotionally you're putting out maximum effort.

Give it time. The first month I had my dog I seriously considered sending him back to the rescue. Hell the first 5 or 6 months I felt that way. But now I'm so happy to have him. Give yourself a break and don't expect the world all at once. A bond is something you build, not something that just falls from the sky. It sounds like you're doing everything right.... Carry on, and good luck!


----------



## Fructose

Thanks everyone for replying in such a supportive way. (You know how the internet can be "you don't deserve that dog" "he deserves an owner that loves him" etc etc ) I had some fear of posting this or talking to people about it, but I'm glad to see this is a logical/mature community. 

I just took him for a walk and I didn't feel as hopeless when he acted up this time around. I'm gonna little-engine-that-could my way through this puppyhood haha.


----------



## Crantastic

Just keep reminding yourself that it'll get better! There's also nothing wrong with crating him for an hour or two while you do stuff around the house. It gives you a break from him and helps teach him that crating is a normal, anytime thing.


----------



## Cailin

Fructose said:


> Thanks everyone for replying in such a supportive way. (You know how the internet can be "you don't deserve that dog" "he deserves an owner that loves him" etc etc ) I had some fear of posting this or talking to people about it, but I'm glad to see this is a logical/mature community.
> 
> I just took him for a walk and I didn't feel as hopeless when he acted up this time around. I'm gonna little-engine-that-could my way through this puppyhood haha.


Do make lots of pictures and films! We never did with Reina and now we kind of miss those boisterous puppy years... and we have nothing to document it! You can even start with documenting the things that you find annoying... I guarantee that once your puppy is fully trained (and hopefully grown out of most their bad habits), you'll find it endearing.


----------



## GrinningDog

Hang in there! It gets waaaay better! I was a first time dog owner when I got Gyp as a 10-week-old pup. It was hell at times, and it took her maturing for me to even like her. Now we're inseparable, and I'm proud of the work I've put into her. She's a great dog and a good pal. I'm so glad I stuck with it! The forum helped a ton.

He's adorable. 



> You can even start with documenting the things that you find annoying... I guarantee that once your puppy is fully trained (and hopefully grown out of most their bad habits), you'll find it endearing.


This is a great idea. I know it would crack me up to watch a video of Gyp's puppy crazies.


----------



## blenderpie

I've loved Lincoln since the day he was born (I saw him only hours after he was born. Yay being friends with your breeder) and Ellie since I met her at eight weeks. I LOVED them, but right around five months was when I started to LIKE them.

It's completely normal. I've cried over these guys so many times. Lincoln will be 9 months this weekend and he's the best dog I have ever had. Ellie is a little over five months and she's starting to finally act "like a real dog" but we have a long way to go.

Give him a chance to grow up a little and I promise it's worth it. Puppies are the worst.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I hated all my puppies even the lengendary one & only Izze lol she was horrible as a puppy, I don't think I ever had a dog destroy stuff like she did.
Josefina ... I would say we "like" each other But it's not the kind if close bond I had with Izze or even with buddy, ESP when she is doing something bad. She also is a very "selfish" dog, like when I work around the yard, all the other dogs follow me & watch over me ... Josefina couldn't care less .

So no ... You aren't alone


----------



## Hambonez

I got my first dog ever, an 8 wk old dachshund mix, in Feb 2012. He was cute, but he just sucked every ounce of my energy for months. Between housebreaking, and the constant biting, and the need for constant supervision... he was just a drain, and I was exhausted by it all. I liked him ok, but I think other than my overwhelming sense of obligation, I could have done fine without him too. Now... I'm definitely bonded to him. I was out of town recently for a few days and left him home with my husband and I missed him. It just felt like something was missing all the time without my little buddy by my side all the time. He isn't perfect, but I'm charmed by him, and I like spending time with him. I don't know when he switched from "omg puppy WHY?!" to my snugglebug, but it did switch!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

So ... Yeah we all feel the pain of "hating" your puppy lol.

I also had a lot of buyers/adopters remorse mostly because dog the change in routine & i want to do this to myself ... AGAIN? I must be crazy lol.


----------



## Fructose

You guys are awesome! Thanks so much for the replies. Maybe I can get some advice here while I'm at it.. he's an aussiedor (Australian Shepherd/Lab mix) or atleast that's what the shelter thought. 

I remember someone saying Aussies take a long time to grow up--is that true and for Labs as well?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Depends on what you mean by "grow up". Be calm? Yeah, don't expect that anytime soon. But focus will increase soon enough. You'll get to the stage when you want the dog to stop maturing. I love it when people ask me how old my puppy is and I get to knock their socks off by saying "uh, she's 5".


----------



## Hambonez

Fructose said:


> You guys are awesome! Thanks so much for the replies. Maybe I can get some advice here while I'm at it.. he's an aussiedor (Australian Shepherd/Lab mix) or atleast that's what the shelter thought.
> 
> I remember someone saying Aussies take a long time to grow up--is that true and for Labs as well?


Labs grow up?


----------



## lil_fuzzy

I didn't really bond with Obi until he was about 5-6 months old. Up until then, I was just constantly managing him and hubby actually commented on how grumpy I was. I was using all my energy on him. But then as he got older and less of a pain, I fell completely in love with him and now I can't imagine life without him. 

The crate was a life saver, it let me have breaks from managing and supervising where I could get some me time and get stuff done.

He's still a high maintenance dog though, he's taken over my life, so I'm not sure if he got any better or if I just got used to it. He was never a difficult puppy...


----------



## hanksimon

I'm one of the ones that likes puppies, even Lab puppies ... evil spawn of the devil that those needle-tooth fuzzy vampires may be 

One of the 'worst' things about puppies is that they are changing 'personality' so much for the first 6 mos. At about 6 - 9 months, personality is a little more consistent, and you're used to the independence and excitement over other people.

A Lab mix may not settle down until after 3 - 5 yo. My Lab-GSD is a little slower now that the temperature is over 95 ... and he's over 12 yo  But as soon as the temperature drops below 40 degrees, he'll act like a 3 yo again...


----------



## Kayota

I have days where I want to shove my new 1-year-old rescue out the door and leave her there either via frustration or because I'm having a little trouble adjusting to the new routine, which is normal for someone with autism.But it's worth it and I fell in love with her the minute I saw her


----------



## CptJack

We found Thud in a garbage dump. We didn't want another dog. 

Then he was sick. 

Then he was the most destructive, nippy, hyper puppy ever. 

Then I liked him for a while. 

Now he's a teenager and I want to strangle the life out of him every twenty minutes. 

I suspect I'll like him again when he's 2. Maybe.

But in the first period (4-8 months, where we are now) is when I really fell in love with him, so that's helping keep me from, you know, actually wanting to strangle him. But seriously, comparatively my other dogs are saints. I'm not a first time dog owner or puppy owner. Still driving me up a wall and to overwhelmed.


----------



## Fructose

Haha wait--guys..according to some of you I'm going to dislike him for YEARS? Hahah oh god.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Fructose said:


> Haha wait--guys..according to some of you I'm going to dislike him for YEARS? Hahah oh god.


lol It will get better, most likely sooner than that. It might take some time but you will learn to love your little pup. Try to spend time with the pup doing activities such as, short training lessons, playing with interactive toys with him (Kong wobbler, etc). Maybe just spend time playing tug, or tossing balls/ other toys across the room and having him bring them back to you (they usually will not bring them back in the beginning lol). You can also treat for random behaviors you like such as when he looks at you say "Look at me!" and teat. They usually can get that down pretty fast, and its a excellent thing for a dog to know. 

I always advise buying multiple Kong's. Fill it will part of the puppy's food and yogurt or something and freeze them. When you need some time to yourself put the puppy in his crate with one of these.  It will keep the pup occupied for a while so you can get some peace and quiet.

I have raised a bunch of puppies and it is worth it I can tell you that. Out of the 5 I have now I raised 4 of them from puppies. I plan on getting my next pup soon (within the next year, most likely less). Jasper is my youngest right now and he is days from being 10 months old. Once your pup gets older you will get what they call "puppy fever" again eventually. As in when you see a puppy you will forget all the bad things you went though with your last pup and want another one. They are just too adorable after all.


----------



## MrsBoats

I bonded with Lars pretty quickly....I had been waiting for him to show up for 2 years. I was in love right from the get go for him. 

Ocean...it took me a year to finally bond with him. I wasn't looking for a puppy at all when I brought him home...his breeder needed him to go to a working home with rottweiler experience with the right dog dynamic in place. We fit the bill...so he came here. The "I don't want/need a puppy right now" feeling was pretty strong and I think I actually put up a wall between us. MrBoats bonded with Ocean quickly and he sort of became his dog. That's why I thought he was here...so he could be my husband's dog. 

But, once Ocean turned a year and I saw the dog he was maturing into...I know I am supposed to have him. He is the agility dog I have been waiting for. Lars loads way too much on an agility trial course for him to be as successful as he could be. His engine is too big for his own good. Ocean stays clear headed and a lot of people said I deserve him after learning on Lars. I need Ocean at this stage of my dog ownership path. 

You don't get the dog you want....you get the dog you need. I'm a huge believer in that saying. You need this puppy even though it may not feel like it right now. He is in your life to teach you something.  It does get better....really it does.


----------



## surlys_mom

I know it took a while for the bond to develop between my puppy and me as well. When I first got her, I certainly felt that there was potential for love to develop, but I just don't think it'd be realistic for it to happen over night. I remember distinctly feeling like I didn't love her as much as I loved my cat that I had had for 7 years (and how could I, really?), and I wondered if something was wrong. About a month after we adopted puppy, my cat passed away unexpectedly. (Talk about guilt over getting the dog, btw). Anyway, after the cat passed, I started planning right away to get a new cat because I wanted to feel that strong bond so badly again and in my mind, I mistakenly thought it must be cat-specific. As I waited for my grief to subside and felt that things were stable enough to start looking for a new kitty, I realized that all of a sudden puppy had become everything furry I ever wanted. I remember just looking at her on my lap one day, and my heart just BURSTING! It took some time, but bonding happened all right. I would say after about 2.5 months or so, we developed a bond easily as strong as I have ever experienced.

You're both getting to know one another right now, and no, young puppy behavior doesn't necessarily help with bonding.  It's frustrating, but there is nothing wrong. It sounds like you are doing GREAT!


----------



## Cotonlove

I so wish I had found this forum and read a post like yours when we first got our little pup. In the first place I wanted a cat. I had always had cats....cats are easy peasy. But no...my DH said if we were to get another pet I should definately get a DOG...specifically a PUPPY. So....I started gathering info, became totally obsessed with getting a puppy, waited to find the perfect one and then WE BROUGHT IT HOME. OMG I had NO idea. You can read everything printed about puppyhood but until you experience it..... To top things off when we got to bring her home my DH had just had hand surgery, I had a medical problem that made it impossible for me to walk her except to take her out to potty. I was in pain, had no help at all, and I would just want to sit and cry. What had I done to our peaceful life. I am going to be deadly honest here but it did take me over a year to really bond with her. I think it took that long though because of my health and that I just plain didn't have much energy or feel very good. I started taking her to town for walks last January and that is when my bonding began. I started to see progress with her and now I just love her so much that it simply amazes me. Hang in there if you can. And always know you can come here for support and advice. Lots of wonderful people here who have been there and done that! Best of luck!


----------



## Fade

I am the biggest dog lover. ( well probably not on this forum  ) but in my world around me I am one of those annoying people who always talk about her dogs. then I am a vet tech so I talk about other peoples dogs too! So needless to say It would be impossible for me NOT to like a dog huh?

Not really! I did not like Vader when we rescued him for the longest time. After a year and a half we are starting to bond now. but I told my husband everyday take that DOG BACK! I don't want that dog! >.< To hyper , badly mannered and stubborn. Stuck all day with him by myself... add into that my husky would fight him to the death so I had to play the crate rotating game. add to that he weighs 90lbs of pure muscle. It was not easy. I knew that I was stuck with the dog for the long haul...so now we are friends ^_^ I love him to death. but it took a long time lol so not everyone bonds with a dog right away for many reasons!


----------



## zhaor

Fructose said:


> Haha wait--guys..according to some of you I'm going to dislike him for YEARS? Hahah oh god.


Well, there's a reason why people recommend getting an adult dog :wink:


----------



## dagwall

Fructose said:


> Haha wait--guys..according to some of you I'm going to dislike him for YEARS? Hahah oh god.


Haha you should bond with them much sooner than that. Just that a lab mix won't likely be calm until they are much older. Like Gottalovemutts said about her girl Kit my boy is about 5.5 years old and people think he's a puppy all the time. He just has that happy enthusiasm of a puppy and probably always will. Thankfully he can and does settle at home. 

I did bond right a way with my boy but he was about 2 years old. A puppy would drive me crazy and thankfully I understood that before I went looking for a dog. I don't plan on getting a dog under 2 ever, maybe go as low as 1.5 years old. Puppies are crazy haha.


----------



## voodookitten

We have 2 lab x puppies going through teenage years - siblings. They suck. I love them but emotion aside, I wish I could push them in the well. And walk away whistling....hands in pockets....looking at the sky........we have 4 wells....anyone want one...........?.......Right now, Sam doesnt listen and is p*ssing everyone off with his lack of everything. Kayla is too busy sleeping and waiting for hugs to bother with anything. And we have 5 month'ish Belgian Shep X Husky. Our lives are completely all about DOG right now. And its bloody hard. I miss my 2 old girls that passed on a year ago as they were sooooo in tune with us. The only time they really give a rats bum about us is when we say dinner. To be expected but god damn, let me load that gun some days 

And these guys will rock. Soon. But no way in hell do I want a puppy again. I swear you spend more time hating them than loving them lol. All in a good way.

End of the day, puppies ROCK when you meet them and for the first 12-24 hours - then reality kicks in and the novelty goes WAY out the window.......and you go day by day to get through the next 12 months so you can actually LOVE them 

Everything you are feeling is 100% normal. I promise.


----------



## hanksimon

Please don't push the Lab pups into the well. They love water, and you might be worse off than before 

As you've read, most people have trouble with puppies. And just like the saying with grandchildren, I do like playing with other people's puppies then handing them off for all the trouble and mischief.

Having said that, I prefer raising puppies ... and Lab mix puppies at that, simply because I know what to expect... for the most part.  But, if you want to read about problems, look up Hikeon3. They had a Lab mix, but had so much trouble, decided no more puppies ... and no children either. I hate to see when people are that surprised with the level of commitment...


----------



## Cotonlove

hanksimon said:


> Please don't push the Lab pups into the well. They love water, and you might be worse off than before
> 
> As you've read, most people have trouble with puppies. And just like the saying with grandchildren, I do like playing with other people's puppies then handing them off for all the trouble and mischief.
> 
> Having said that, I prefer raising puppies ... and Lab mix puppies at that, simply because I know what to expect... for the most part.  But, if you want to read about problems, look up Hikeon3. They had a Lab mix, but had so much trouble, decided no more puppies ... and no children either. I hate to see when people are that surprised with the level of commitment...


*Speaking of hikeon3.....did you ever hear what happened with them?
*


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Josefina was never a difficult puppy either ... Just a high maintenance one in the aspect of she needed a motor micro management as a youngster , I actually threatened on several occasions to make her a "non" foster fail xD.

But she did turn into a pretty good dog ... Although she still needs some managment it's not nearly as much as it was.


----------



## hanksimon

I never heard any more posts from Hikeon, but from the final post, I gather that Astro (?) was settling a little and they were accepting it ... I hope they don't give up on kids, b/c of experience with a puppy...


----------



## Cailin

hanksimon said:


> I never heard any more posts from Hikeon, but from the final post, I gather that Astro (?) was settling a little and they were accepting it ... I hope they don't give up on kids, b/c of experience with a puppy...


I think that dealing with puppies is probably easier than dealing with Children. I remember when we got Reina I would not be able to sleep at all, so we'd take turns: I'd stay up with her and my mum would take care of her during the day. It was all very exhausting, but at least when you train a dog that's that. You have the little teen months and then you're set, for good or for bad. 

When it comes to children, you're not only signing up for the lack of sleep of the first year and short sleep until they're 7, but you also have to deal with the terrible two's AND the teen years. To be quite honest, I love children, but I wish there was a way you could be a grandmother without having to be a mum first! But yeah, I think that if you're having a rough time with a puppy, I can't imagine how much harder it must be with a baby. Of course people change and become more mature and they can learn to accept that sort of things. Besides, biology helps parents in the sense that giving birth alters the way your brain works, so there's that... but still...


----------



## Coolhandsluke

Just like infants, they are super cute and adorable but I only want to hold one for about 60 seconds and you can have it back lol. 

For every cute thing they do there are a dozen things they puked, pooped or pee'd on.


----------



## rich_2212

He's very good looking! Keep with it, the teething process can be rough but it's temporary (just like hyper puppy phase). I definitely agree with the comment that a month is a really short time to judge this kind of thing, real bonding can take a while so don't worry.


----------



## Weston216

I didn't read most of the replies, but I have German shepherd/coonhound mix puppy (she will be 6 months old tomorrow!) and dear heavens, I felt the same way. I was NOT prepared for all the work that puppies entail and I swear, for the first two or three months I had ppd. I did not bond with her, I resented all the work, I considered finding a new home for her...The whole nine yards. Gradually, I started looking forward to spending time with her and being with her, and now...Man. She's my little princess. Now that she and I know each other and have a good system down, we are in a really, really good place.  I love her so much and I'm so glad I stuck through it. She's still a ton of work (grooming, exercise, socialization, logistics) but its not "work" now, I'm happy to do it for her so that she's happy and healthy and has a good life.

You'll get there.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I know when my next puppy comes, I will be all like ... Why did I do this to myself ... xD


----------



## bubblemom

I'm going to add my name to the list of "it's normal...just stick with it." We've had our dog for about 2 1/2 months, and I posted a thread on this forum that basically said the same thing you did - why don't I love this dog like I thought I would? We adopted an adult dog, and so didn't have the "puppy" phase to go through, but we did have the "every two hours at night" crying, and the housebreaking issues, and the stress chewing.... it was all so much at once!! I was devastated. But someone on this forum said "Of course you're not bonding - you're not sleeping, you're paranoid about her peeing, you're at her beckon call for every imagined need... there's no room for bonding yet. But there will be... hang in there." And they were absolutely right.

Those first weeks were horrid. I have always been a "dog person" and wanted a dog my whole life, so I felt so betrayed when I didn't warm up to my dog immediately. I came here and everyone said "That's totally normal....just wait." And they were right.

We're still adjusting, but now I actually look forward to coming home and seeing her... I look forward to walking her... and I now get those warm fuzzies when I look at her, and I would do anything at all to help her be a healthy, happy dog. BUT that didn't come for a while... and coming back to this forum multiple times was a lifeline that pulled me through the hardest moments. Having a dog isn't what I thought it would be, but that's OK - I'm beginning to love what it really is. 

I'm not going to tell you to take it one day at a time - that's too much. So I'll tell you to take it one hour at a time. Take it one minute at a time. Eventually "that puppy" will be "my puppy" and then it will be "my dog" and then it will be "my awesome dog".


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Cailin said:


> I think that dealing with puppies is probably easier than dealing with Children. I remember when we got Reina I would not be able to sleep at all, so we'd take turns: I'd stay up with her and my mum would take care of her during the day. It was all very exhausting, but at least when you train a dog that's that. You have the little teen months and then you're set, for good or for bad.
> 
> When it comes to children, you're not only signing up for the lack of sleep of the first year and short sleep until they're 7, but you also have to deal with the terrible two's AND the teen years. To be quite honest, I love children, but I wish there was a way you could be a grandmother without having to be a mum first! But yeah, I think that if you're having a rough time with a puppy, I can't imagine how much harder it must be with a baby. Of course people change and become more mature and they can learn to accept that sort of things. Besides, biology helps parents in the sense that giving birth alters the way your brain works, so there's that... but still...


This ... Very much this. It will always be dogs for me, thanks. The thought of being responsible for another human being scares the crud out of me :S


----------



## Fructose

I'm at the point now where every-time I feel overwhelmed I come back and read this thread--and there's usually some new advice/support. This has seriously helped, thank you guys.


----------



## jedonspring

You're putting a lot of effort into training him, which is fantastic - you will be paid back with a great dog. He's using up all your energy at this point and you're too pooped to enjoy him, and you may even resent him. Puppies can make you nuts, and stressed, and tired! Once your little guy grows up you will love him to bits, I'm sure of it. 

I'm actually going through a similar situation. Our perfect dog passed away and we got a new puppy. Of course I know I'm not supposed to compare one dog to another, but at this point they are so polar opposites. I wish I would have kept a journal of all the bad things my Simon did as a pup, because I don't remember any. Little Rafa is trying hard to be a star and I have to remind myself it will take time. Best wishes. Judy


----------



## tigerkitty

I'm glad I came across this thread as I feel the exact same way. I picked up my four month old English Cocker Spaniel puppy Jet three days ago and like you, I've always wanted and loved dogs, especially when I'd see them out and about. I was excited to take it for walks and give it treats and all of that, but like someone here said, you like the adult dogs you see and the cuteness of puppies but when you have one yourself.. oh boy! I feel bad because I look at him and just sigh. I'm exhausted with the constant walks, puppy watching, whining at night, attempts at housebreaking, etc., etc. I'm so tired and just want a break. I've even caught myself thinking I wouldn't mind if he wasn't here any more, but from what I read in this thread it seems all that is normal. 

When I'm out and about with him and people come up to stroke him and say how cute and adorable he is I kinda feel like one of those mums who get people saying "Isn't being a mum the best job in the world?" and thinking "If only you knew.."

I'm hoping he matures soon and we can become more of a team. Thankfully I have my mum on hand to help but she doesn't fully understand how to train him and tell him "NO!" when he's bad, as all we've ever had are cats that you don't really need to train or discipline very much, so a dog is a whole other ball game.


----------



## jesspetit

Nice post. very well said.


----------



## jesspetit

If you know someone with a well mannered adult dog he can socialize with that can really help too. Very important to give him his own spot (bed ,crate,chair whatever) and plenty of toys of his own . Get in a routine with feeding & walks, don't forget to talk to him . If you're disgusted sit him down & tell him then make him go away when he tries to come back tell him No Go Away! After a few minutes & a couple times of him trying to get back in your good graces sit & talk to him & explain calmly why you were upset .pet him & tell him that you love him . If he does something good , even as simple as grabbing his own toy. Shower him with praise , make a big deal out of it. He will soon come around . He wants to be a good dog .


----------



## Edora

Do you have an update Fructose? Have things gotten any better? Hope so!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

An update with PICTURES would be great


----------



## Madie4589

man oh man, this post saved me last night. we rescued a 10 week old english bulldog mix about a month ago, and it has been an experience.

I had originally wanted to give a rescue adult or senior dog a nice place to live out his/her golden years, but my boyfriend wanted a puppy because he didn’t want any baggage from someone else. we did all the research, bought all the supplies, I thought I was mentally prepared...

It’s not that he (frank) has even been terrible, I’ve read some puppy horror stories so I know he’s not the worst. I’m just not feeling the connection like I thought I would. and I’m feeling like my boyfriend is having a much easier time controlling him. He doesn’t nip or play bite with him, he doesn’t hump him. I’ve been reading all about the ‘pack leader’ thing but I’ve also been reading about how the pack leader thing is a sham! Just not sure what techniques to use with him. He as a good life though, my boyfriend and I are on opposite work schedules so someone is always home with him, he’s crated for very short periods during the day usually. He is in puppy class once a week and we’ve been clicking training with him since we got him. He's about 80% potty trained.

It doesn’t help that my boyfriend is away from home 2 nights a week, and those are the worst nights. I feel like my emotions are rubbing off on the dog, and he knows he can get away with more when it’s just me because I am not confident at all when I’m with him alone. last night was particularly bad. We had a humping episode, and it seems like as soon as he gets bored with any toy, he comes directly for my hands and starts biting. He never just lets me pet him. Last night he even growled at me a bit and barked while we were playing. He’s usually great in his crate, but when bedtime rolled around he was active, barking and whining for about an hour. He usually goes right in and lays down.

I’m just feeling let down because I’m the one that wanted a dog the most, and we compromised and got a puppy, and now I’m feeling like he’s taking more to my boyfriend than me, and each day it just gets worse and I get more and more down about it, it just keeps spiraling. At this point I don’t think I’d ever get a puppy again… and I’m very worried about his teenage years, I feel like the worst is yet to come.

sidenote, we do not want kids! This decision was made long before the puppy although I can’t help but feel like the puppy experience has solidified that choice in my mind. I don’t know how you parents do it, I have the ultimate respect for you. I’m so worried about messing my puppy up, I can’t imagine stressing about screwing up a human child!


----------



## Madie4589

Here's a pick of him farting in the vets office for those interested. He seems to fart when stressed!


----------



## MRVivekB

Madie4589 said:


> It doesn’t help that my boyfriend is away from home 2 nights a week, and those are the worst nights. I feel like my emotions are rubbing off on the dog, and he knows he can get away with more when it’s just me because I am not confident at all when I’m with him alone. last night was particularly bad. We had a humping episode, and it seems like as soon as he gets bored with any toy, he comes directly for my hands and starts biting. He never just lets me pet him. Last night he even growled at me a bit and barked while we were playing. He’s usually great in his crate, but when bedtime rolled around he was active, barking and whining for about an hour. He usually goes right in and lays down.
> 
> I’m just feeling let down because I’m the one that wanted a dog the most, and we compromised and got a puppy, and now I’m feeling like he’s taking more to my boyfriend than me, and each day it just gets worse and I get more and more down about it, it just keeps spiraling. At this point I don’t think I’d ever get a puppy again… and I’m very worried about his teenage years, I feel like the worst is yet to come.


I'm a total newbie to the dog world, but I have *some* experience with this from the other side. My wife is generally afraid of dogs, although ours is 17 pounds so how possibly scared could you be  Her emotions were rubbing off, he wasn't connecting with her. But, he did connect with me, not sure if its just the deeper calmer voice, or the fact that I was inherently calmer than the wife with him.

10-11 weeks later, she's calmed down to "not-freaking-out" so he's connecting with her a little more every day. We have 2 kids, I had the younger one strictly feed him, but now the wife is on point to give him bully sticks upon leaving him home alone. She also tries to pet him more, which has increased both their comfort levels. Yesterday she was happy as when she came home, he sprinted up to say hello to her even though me/kids were in the house. He immediately assumed the "PET ME HUMAN" position, which she happily obliged.

Net net: Give it time, he'll grow closer, its not an overnight connection for some. 

btw, i'm betting in a year once you've connected, you'll change your mind on the "I don't think I'd ever get a puppy again" bit.


----------



## hounddawg

Glad this seems to be common. My biggest problem is that I've been sick since the day before we got the puppy. Between my medical issues and the basic puppy care, I feel like I'm not bonding with him well enough. I try to muster up the energy to play, but he's more aloof than I expected. He's a good puppy behavior-wise, but we joke he has ADD. After a few rounds of fetch, he wants to go sniff everything in the room and really wants nothing to do with you. 

And I get a bit miffed that he doesn't really want to be pet. If he walks by, I'll reach out and pet him, but he doesn't seem to like it. He doesn't have they "Hey don't stop!" thing. He really doesn't show any interest in me unless I've got food (or until he realizes I don't have any). lol


----------



## Sharpcheddar

Reading this thread makes me feel so much better. Like others, I wanted a dog for 10 years and finally got my husband to let me have a dog and we got a puppy and had so many similar feeling to what others have expressed here. We ended up returning her to the shelter which is not something I ever thought that I would do in my life, but she was lunging at our cats and being aggressive towards them and we realized that she was a great dog, but just not the right dog for our family. It was heartbreaking but it was the right choice. This gives me hope for eventually finding the right dog in the future. But that dog will be an adult!!


----------



## Zoe&Bailey

This post really pulled at my heart strings! Years ago... many... an old boyfriend and I decided to get a puppy. We were very young and didn't know much, and ended up adopting a jack russell pug mix from a puppy mill. At the time I didn't even know what a puppy mill was... he was older, and went unadopted in a cage for months before we got him. I truly hated this dog for about the first year. He lived in a cage where his poop and pee just fell through the bottom, so house training was so hard... he peed on everything, marked everything and destroyed what he didn't pee on by tearing it to shreds. He ate the linoleum floor and wall paper in an apartment I was renting. 

It took a long time. I don't even remember how I did it. He turned out to be an awesome dog, and my best friend through my college years, first marriage (and divorce), the birth of my son. He still peed on things every now and then. If I hadn't given that dog all that I had during the first year I wouldn't have gotten to see all that he would give to me for all the years that followed. Good luck


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Zoe&Bailey said:


> This post really pulled at my heart strings! Years ago... many... an old boyfriend and I decided to get a puppy. We were very young and didn't know much, and ended up adopting a jack russell pug mix from a puppy mill. At the time I didn't even know what a puppy mill was... he was older, and went unadopted in a cage for months before we got him. I truly hated this dog for about the first year. He lived in a cage where his poop and pee just fell through the bottom, so house training was so hard... he peed on everything, marked everything and destroyed what he didn't pee on by tearing it to shreds. He ate the linoleum floor and wall paper in an apartment I was renting.
> 
> It took a long time. I don't even remember how I did it. He turned out to be an awesome dog, and my best friend through my college years, first marriage (and divorce), the birth of my son. He still peed on things every now and then. If I hadn't given that dog all that I had during the first year I wouldn't have gotten to see all that he would give to me for all the years that followed. Good luck


I had two puppy mill rescues and both times I said I would never do it again LOL .... the 2nd dog was the last straw for me, no more after that.


----------



## Crumpet

Fructose said:


> Hi everyone, I'm basically a first time dog owner and I've had the puppy for just over a month now--he's about 5 months old. I got him enrolled in puppy classes the first week that I got him and he's finishing that up this Saturday.
> 
> He has some really normal behavioural problems for his age: biting, barking, jumping, etc and we are working on it. He learns really quickly and he is crate trained and house-broken. I currently work from home so I am able to take him out a lot (he gets maybe 6 or so walks a day ranging from 20mins-hour each (and that's sometimes including play-time with other dogs).
> 
> I crate him to get work done..about 3-4 hours at a time usually followed by a walk, some play time, hanging out in the grass so he doesn't get shack-wacky in there. He doesn't whine or or anything unless he knows it's almost a meal time.
> 
> I was always a dog-lover and every-time I saw a dog I got excited, every-time I could interact with one I would. I got to the point that I was researching every rescue, shelter, pound within a few city radius to find a dog that my partner and I could agree on.
> 
> What I am trying to say here is that I am doing absolutely everything I can to follow the proper procedure, I try to think in his best interest always and this wasn't a split second decision.. I waited about 4 years to get a dog to make sure I was in a good position to take care of it.
> 
> And now that I have one after all that obsessing and hoping and excitation I am not bonding with him at all. It's not his behavioural problems (although they don't help) but I don't even get that pleasant feeling when he does something cute, I don't get that nice feeling when I pet him. Mainly I am feeling nothing towards him at all--unless he is acting up which aren't good emotions.
> 
> I don't want it to be like this, I don't want to give up on him and potentially put his hyper ass in a worse situation than what he has now. I want to get to the point that we can be buds, but all I'm doing is dreading the thought that this is the next 12+ years of my life--caring for something I don't even like.
> 
> I really need some support here, I feel like such a bad person for disliking a bloody puppy--is it common to have trouble bonding with a dog at first?
> 
> *UPDATE FOR YOU GOOGLERS WHO HAVE BEEN WONDERING HOW THIS WORKED OUT:*
> 
> Hey person who is googling, "I hate my puppy". You are not alone and you are totally right that puppies are rip-offs. For all the money that you spend on them in their first year, they don't return enough love or cuteness for your investment. What a bunch of jerks.
> I really, really disliked my puppy and I was trying really hard to be his friend.
> 
> Fast forward a year and this is how it turned out: I never ended up liking my puppy...BUT I LOVE the dog that he became. That sweet dog bond you want comes from putting up with each other's shit for a year until you've moulded one another into something that works together. Focus on training (get that crate training down) and just grit your teeth through all the horrible stuff your puppy is doing. That little dummy is going to need all the patience you have because honestly if this thing were in the wild it would have died off instantly. That patience will pay off if you stick to the training and you'll have a really great friend eventually. It won't feel like there is progress for a while but that is just because it's an animal and not a computer that you can program. And you aren't a computer either, you can't just tell yourself to start loving something--but you can give it time and you'll both get Stockholm syndrome and it will all work out! Kidding, but only kinda--you will get to love them.
> 
> If you have been feeling the "is this really the next 12 years of my life?" sinking feeling you'll probably feel it for a while, but it DOES go away. Don't feel guilty for not loving your pup straight away--even parents go through it with their own babies and adoptive parents are primed for "not loving their baby" when they adopt. It's super common and you aren't a bad person. Well, you might be, but not because of this.
> 
> Anyways, happy story time! My dog is cool, we play fetch everyday, he snuggles up to me when I'm upset, he barks at construction workers when they whistle at me and he also barks at squirrels (in his defence, I think they've been taunting him) Also I don't have fantasies about him finding a new home anymore.
> 
> It's really hard to bring a dog into your life and most people won't really get what you are going through. Don't let them make you feel like a bad person and keep reminding yourself that others have gone through the same thing and it can and likely will get a lot better. The bo





Fructose said:


> Hi everyone, I'm basically a first time dog owner and I've had the puppy for just over a month now--he's about 5 months old. I got him enrolled in puppy classes the first week that I got him and he's finishing that up this Saturday.
> 
> He has some really normal behavioural problems for his age: biting, barking, jumping, etc and we are working on it. He learns really quickly and he is crate trained and house-broken. I currently work from home so I am able to take him out a lot (he gets maybe 6 or so walks a day ranging from 20mins-hour each (and that's sometimes including play-time with other dogs).
> 
> I crate him to get work done..about 3-4 hours at a time usually followed by a walk, some play time, hanging out in the grass so he doesn't get shack-wacky in there. He doesn't whine or or anything unless he knows it's almost a meal time.
> 
> I was always a dog-lover and every-time I saw a dog I got excited, every-time I could interact with one I would. I got to the point that I was researching every rescue, shelter, pound within a few city radius to find a dog that my partner and I could agree on.
> 
> What I am trying to say here is that I am doing absolutely everything I can to follow the proper procedure, I try to think in his best interest always and this wasn't a split second decision.. I waited about 4 years to get a dog to make sure I was in a good position to take care of it.
> 
> And now that I have one after all that obsessing and hoping and excitation I am not bonding with him at all. It's not his behavioural problems (although they don't help) but I don't even get that pleasant feeling when he does something cute, I don't get that nice feeling when I pet him. Mainly I am feeling nothing towards him at all--unless he is acting up which aren't good emotions.
> 
> I don't want it to be like this, I don't want to give up on him and potentially put his hyper ass in a worse situation than what he has now. I want to get to the point that we can be buds, but all I'm doing is dreading the thought that this is the next 12+ years of my life--caring for something I don't even like.
> 
> I really need some support here, I feel like such a bad person for disliking a bloody puppy--is it common to have trouble bonding with a dog at first?
> 
> *UPDATE FOR YOU GOOGLERS WHO HAVE BEEN WONDERING HOW THIS WORKED OUT:*
> 
> Hey person who is googling, "I hate my puppy". You are not alone and you are totally right that puppies are rip-offs. For all the money that you spend on them in their first year, they don't return enough love or cuteness for your investment. What a bunch of jerks.
> I really, really disliked my puppy and I was trying really hard to be his friend.
> 
> Fast forward a year and this is how it turned out: I never ended up liking my puppy...BUT I LOVE the dog that he became. That sweet dog bond you want comes from putting up with each other's shit for a year until you've moulded one another into something that works together. Focus on training (get that crate training down) and just grit your teeth through all the horrible stuff your puppy is doing. That little dummy is going to need all the patience you have because honestly if this thing were in the wild it would have died off instantly. That patience will pay off if you stick to the training and you'll have a really great friend eventually. It won't feel like there is progress for a while but that is just because it's an animal and not a computer that you can program. And you aren't a computer either, you can't just tell yourself to start loving something--but you can give it time and you'll both get Stockholm syndrome and it will all work out! Kidding, but only kinda--you will get to love them.
> 
> If you have been feeling the "is this really the next 12 years of my life?" sinking feeling you'll probably feel it for a while, but it DOES go away. Don't feel guilty for not loving your pup straight away--even parents go through it with their own babies and adoptive parents are primed for "not loving their baby" when they adopt. It's super common and you aren't a bad person. Well, you might be, but not because of this.
> 
> Anyways, happy story time! My dog is cool, we play fetch everyday, he snuggles up to me when I'm upset, he barks at construction workers when they whistle at me and he also barks at squirrels (in his defence, I think they've been taunting him) Also I don't have fantasies about him finding a new home anymore.
> 
> It's really hard to bring a dog into your life and most people won't really get what you are going through. Don't let them make you feel like a bad person and keep reminding yourself that others have gone through the same thing and it can and likely will get a lot better. The bonding will come--even if it takes a while and it's an uphill battle. Good luck --you aren't alone!


Thank you so much for that answer. My golden retriever is only 6 months and I honestly don't like this dog. She gets on my nerves. I paid $ 2000 for her so I feel extra guilty for not loving her. You are so right......my dog would not even survive a few hours in the wild lol.


----------



## hanksimon

First, this thread is 6 years old ;-) I imagine that you're posting for help?

If so, recommendations:
1. Look online, and train her to Sit, Down, Come, to recognize her name. Look up the term Bite Inhibition, and teach her to have a soft mouth.
2. Teach her to catch a small treat or a piece of kibble, then a small toy, and a tennis ball.
3. Walk her every day, twice a day, for at least 30 minutes. Build up to it, if she gets too hot, or tired.
4. Brush her at least once a week, and start trimming her nails every two weeks. If this is new then try clipping a foot every other day, and give her a treat after each nail. Don't clip much, just the tip to blunt the point, and with more practice you can clip more.

The main thing is to interact with her so she can adapt to you. If you can do these things, even with Stay At Home orders, you will find that she gets on your nerves less and less, and in about 3 mos, the pest will turn into a companion.

If you have specific questions, start a new post and list the first 5 - 10 questions. One of the great things about a Golden is that they've been around since the 1800s, and the majority of problems and questions have straightforward answers.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Crumpet said:


> Thank you so much for that answer. My golden retriever is only 6 months and I honestly don't like this dog. She gets on my nerves. I paid $ 2000 for her so I feel extra guilty for not loving her. You are so right......my dog would not even survive a few hours in the wild lol.


This thread is 6 years old. Please start a new thread to ask your questions.


----------

